# New Outbacker & Chatter



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

First time chatter, hope this goes well. Just purchased new 07 28rsds. Picking up Saturday (weather permitting). Trading in our Hornet 24rsl, needed the room, 3 kids & 90# lab. Can't wait for the weather to break. Ready to go camping!! Anyone from the Ohio River valley?

Mike & JoAnna








Dylan 7, Morgan 5, Logan 3, Charlie Brown 8

TV - 05 Silverado Ext Cab Z71 5.3L 4.10 rear


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the group and congrats on the new Outback







Cross your fingers on the weather


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

congrats !!!!!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy the new trailer. You made a wise choice, with the kids the 28RSDS is great.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

whodey said:


> First time chatter, hope this goes well. Just purchased new 07 28rsds. Picking up Saturday (weather permitting). Trading in our Hornet 24rsl, needed the room, 3 kids & 90# lab. Can't wait for the weather to break. Ready to go camping!! Anyone from the Ohio River valley?
> 
> Mike & JoAnna
> 
> ...


We are from the Ohio River valley (KY) but we now live in the TN River valley. Allergies love both places!








What state are you all from?

Welcome! You'll love this forum! 
We are more than ready to go camping in our new 23RS too!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I figured with a name like "whodey", you must be nearby. Welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and Congratulations.
Happy camping!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi whodey
















to Outbackers! 

Congratulations on your new 28rsds! You're going to love your new home away from home









Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Whodey!








Congrats on your new 28rsds. Good luck on your delivery and hope everything goes well.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the Outbackers.com family Mike and JoAnna and Congratulations on the new 28rsds


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

whodey said:


> First time chatter, hope this goes well. Just purchased new 07 28rsds. Picking up Saturday (weather permitting). Trading in our Hornet 24rsl, needed the room, 3 kids & 90# lab. Can't wait for the weather to break. Ready to go camping!! Anyone from the Ohio River valley?
> 
> Mike & JoAnna
> 
> ...


Welcome! What color is your lab? I have two 90 pounders... yellow and black. They always go camping with us. They think they own the place. All they do is eat, poop, and bark... and we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Did you buy from Holman?
Scott


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Actually we did. We had been looking since September.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Whodey, Congratulations on the new Outback.

The best brand that we know of.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback. We are from the NKY area and also Bengals fans. I know there are a few of us from the area on here.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NH resident now (and forever, happily-ever-after), but spent 9 years in Findlay. Does that count??? 
(Awwwwww, come on!!! I should get some kind of credit for that!!!!)


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome







and congrats on the 28RSDS. Love that floorplan! I'll keep my fingers crossed that the weather holds for you!!

Enjoy!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

WELCOME ABOARD!!


















wolfwood said:


> NH resident now (and forever, happily-ever-after), but spent 9 years in Findlay. Does that count???
> (Awwwwww, come on!!! I should get some kind of credit for that!!!!)


 PLEASE somebody give Wolfie credit! I think she needs some. Really. I don't think we give wolfie near enough credit. I know I don't (and I have suffered for it) but ahh yeah!







What Wolfwood said!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Who dey dat just joined the group?









Welcome, Whodey, to Outbackers! Enjoy your new trailer and this forum.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Three kids and a 90 pound dog . . . . . hmmmm . . . . has the dog claimed a top bunk or a lower bunk? Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome! Happy camping


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome whodey & family

Picture compliments of Rizfam. She takes great photos and this one seems appropriate!
The great welcoming look of Boone in front of the Outback! I love it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome whodey to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 28RSDS

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> NH resident now (and forever, happily-ever-after), but spent 9 years in Findlay. Does that count???
> (Awwwwww, come on!!! I should get some kind of credit for that!!!!)


 PLEASE somebody give Wolfie credit! I think she needs some. Really. I don't think we give wolfie near enough credit. I know I don't (and I have suffered for it) but ahh yeah!







What Wolfwood said!









[/quote]

Wolfie, I will give you credit for that one!










What's in your wallet?


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome Whodey!









We live about 20 min. from the Ohio River in So. IL. I have travelled thru Cincinnati many times. Most memerable thing - the water tower across the river that says, "Florence You'All."









Jim


----------

